# What time does your Hedgehog wake up and go to sleep?



## Shaheennobar (Jul 7, 2012)

*I understand they are nocturnal dawn breakers.
My hedgehog wakes up around 10:00 PM and goes to sleep at 6:00 AM is this normal? What is your hedgehogs sleep schedule.*


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm... this is a good question. Poggles seems to be asleep most of the time when I am around (or intentionally does it). He definitely is up during the night for longer periods, but not sure exactly when. I have seen him at around 4am walking around, I sometimes see him around dinner time walking around, and I have seen him sneak out to run on his wheel when I have been brushing my teeth before bed.

I notice that he wakes during the day time too, sometime in the afternoon to have a snack and to use the washroom (evidenced by missing food and steaming poop).

When he's hanging out with me in my room for hours while I study, he tends to take naps and then wake to eat the food I leave him at his pouch entrance. Sometimes he'll just watch me quietly and give me the evil eye, and hiss every time I turn the page...

[attachment=0:3qymqf6s]poggles sleeping.jpg[/attachment:3qymqf6s]
My blog! http://mytutorlist.blogspot.com
My Etsy store! http://bluepandemonium.etsy.com


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Both sound perfectly normal  Its not unusual for our hoggies to wake up during the day for snacks, and my hogs usually wake up around 10pm as well. Squiggy is up by about 9:30pm and immediately goes to his kibble, drinks a few laps of water, and wheels for a good 2 hours before taking a nap and starting over again round 2. If he's feeling energetic, he'll do a few walking laps around his cage, play with his toys, fight with his stuffy, and walk through his tube :lol: Thalia on the other hand, is still recuperating her strength, and will sleep most of the day and night, occasionally waking up to eat, drink, poop wherever, and walk a few time round her igloo until shes tired. (which is pretty quickly, but I'm letting her rebuild her muscle at her own pace) Squiggy retires for the night around 5-6am and wakes up for snacks around noon and early evening. Thalia by about 4am and eats periodically throughout the day  So yes, up at 10 and back in bed by 6 is the norm


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My hedgie's cage light turns off at 8pm. Lately, she has been coming out around 9pm - she eats, drinks, wheels, and wreaks havoc in her cage for a couple hours. Then she sleeps for a couple more hours and does the same routine until about 5am. Then she's out until noon or so when I give her a fresh bowl of food... she chows down about 1/4 of her food and sleeps until 9pm.  The only other time she is awake during the day is if I take her out for cage cleaning & bath time.


----------

